# Dosificador Casero



## jemaroma (Nov 6, 2007)

Quiero construir un dosificador de Pienso automático para mi Caballo, ya compré un temporizador y un motor reductor, pero no se como hacer o que mecanismo usar para abrir y cerrar una compuerta para que el pienso caiga por gravedad y luego de un minuto se cierre dicha compuerta, el temporizador que conseguí programable en minutos,  no en segundos, así que debo realizar este aparato de manera que en un minuto abra la compuerta, vierta de 1 a 2 kg de pienso y y luego cierre la compuerta. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene idea de como hacer este mecanismo, estos aparatos los venden pero en i país no se consiguen, debo construir una tolva para almacenar el alimento o pienso y luego crear en mecanismo que dosifique la cantidad.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 6, 2007)

No se que es el pienso, muchos dosificadores de diversos productos funcionan con cilindros que tienen cavidades del tamaño de la dosis y luego giran para entregar la carga.
Si puedes temporizar el giro temporizas la dosificacion.
No se la naturaleza del producto a dosificar.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Mescla de pasto, avena, alfalfa, cebada, yuyos varios, lo que le guste al caballo.

Lo del cilindro es bueno !
Un tamborcito con un agujero grande sobre el lateral, donde desmboca la tolva
En una posicion el agujero se enfrenta a la tolva, por gravedad se carga
Al girar, el mismo tamborcito cierra el paso de la tolva y sigue girando hasta que cae la carga
Sigue girando hasta que otra vez el agujero enfrenta a la tolva, liberando el paso del yuyo como para cargarce e iniciar otro ciclo.


----------



## jemaroma (Nov 7, 2007)

Pienso es igual a alimento concentrado


----------



## Cetian (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya vi el tema del que se me habia informado, por si no saben cual es "DISPENSADOR CASERO" y si el cilindro es muy buena idea pero quisiera saber que materiales necesito y tal vez un diagrama de como hacer que gire solo cada determinado tiempo y tambien controlar la velocidad de este al girar, pues no se como hacer que gire.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

Lo del giro del tambor es pura mecánica , podés usar un motor con una reductora y una leva con un  final de carrera.

Dos timers , uno que fije el tiempo entre alimentaciones y otro levemente superior al tiempo de giro del mecanismo.

Saludos !


----------

